
WiFi capacity doubled at less than half the size - jonbaer
http://www.kurzweilai.net/wifi-capacity-doubled-at-less-than-half-the-size
======
nly
Wouldn't this be an either-or? Half the number of antennae for the same
bandwidth, or the same number of antennae but double the bandwidth?

